# "Life With Quills" Comic inspired by Nancy!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy, I've been working on this comic strip all week during my lunch breaks, inspired by your most recent story. I have named it "Life With Quills" & I hope you like it. 

"I really wish I'd taken pictures of what some of them did. My most memorable was Lexie. I used red on one baby, blue on another, and the third had no colour. Ended up with 3 purple babies and a purple mom. I was always amazed by how a teeny tiny spot of paint would turn into so much once mom started licking. I often wondered if they had their own stash of paint."


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJ you never cease to amaze me! Love it


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Larry! *hehe*
That last story of Nancy's just stayed with me. HAD to do something with it or I would explode. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, that is wonderful.  I love it. Can I buy it. That would be a great memory of my Lexie.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

So cute, great job PJM


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You can't buy it, Nancy, it's yours!

Pm me your address & I'll mail it to you.  

The originals are on 8 1/2 x 11 paper, but I added all the words on the computer.
So, let me know what you would like. I can send you the originals. I can put together a 8x10 with all the frames together on one sheet. Even larger, if you want. Whatever you want!  

I'm so glad you like it!!

By the way, would you mind editing my post & adding a space in between each picture? I think it would make it much easier to read. thx!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This is great!!  

Maybe you could print copies and sell them here, and donate the $$ to the HWS. (if Nancy agrees of course.) I would buy one!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Spaces added. Its a great comic!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

susanaproenca said:


> This is great!!
> 
> Maybe you could print copies and sell them here, and donate the $$ to the HWS. (if Nancy agrees of course.) I would buy one!


I think that would be a great idea if PJM wants to.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Nikki!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJ, it's all decided now... you are my favorite person!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > This is great!!
> ...


I would love to do something like that!

How should we do it? Like, send me a pm with name & address & I'll send the print? And just have donations on the honor system? Or would it be better to do it through the HWS?

This is what I have so far, as far as a 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper with all 6 frames together. (?) Would something like this work?


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

What an awesome comic.
I'm in love with Baby huff.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

xspiked said:


> What an awesome comic.
> I'm in love with Baby huff.


Thank you! - I think he's my favorte too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You could do it yourself. I used to sell certain items to benefit HWS and people would pay me same as with other items and I'd keep track of what was HWS's and then every so often, send them off a donation in the amount of what I'd sold. It was easy for me and HWS didn't have to do a thing. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did an awesome job on the comic and I love getting to hear stories of Nancy's hogs


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> PJ, it's all decided now... you are my favorite person!


  :lol: :lol:

OK - this is what we will do! If anyone wants a print, send me a pm or email & include you're address. I'm not going to set a price, so whatever you want to donate to the Hedgehog Welfare Society, just stick in the mail to me (or I can give paypal info to you if that's easier).

I'll pop it in the mail to you.  It will be on 8 1/2 x 10 paper, but the actual comic is 5 1/2 x 9 3/4.

Thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Just sent you a PM! I'm planning on having it framed to put it in our future hedgie room.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a great idea! And so well done. You are talented, PJM! I will definitely have to donate some money and get a paper copy of this.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

This is awesome PJM! Well done yet again!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my copy today in the mail. The drawings are so cute!! I encourage everyone to get a copy and make a small donation to the HWS, you won't regret it! 

Thanks, PJM!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it! We've raised $25 for the Hedgehog Welfare Society so far & have plans for it to be in a future HWS newsletter! So hopefully more will come. 

So...um Nancy...got any good stories to tell? :lol:


----------

